# Toronto Rogers Stores - iPhone waiting list



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has gotten this info:

A friend just called because she stopped into a Rogers store Eaton's Centre to find out if there was going to be a waiting list for the you-know-what-you-know-when. Sure enough the guy at the store said it was recommended to put down your name on a waiting list. She said they only hold it for the 1st day it goes on sale.

Can anyone else confirm this? Anyone been to a Rogers in DT Toronto regarding the iPhone yet?

Please leave all wild speculation at the door!!! I just want to know if anyone has done this and if they got a feel for how fast the lists were filling up.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is only a point in doing this if there are two line-ups on the first day of sale: one for those who have ordered (what is pre-ordering anyways? is that like pre-heating?), and one for those who haven't.

Also, if it's at all possible, I'm going to be "ordering" directly from Apple.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Here in Niagara they are doing the same thing. Taking names and phone numbers and they said they'll call when they arrive. She also said that although July 11th is the official release, they don't know if all retail locations will have stock the first day.

Guess we'll have to wait and see.

By the way, including me, there were only eight on the list....mind you this is the Niagara Region, not the GTA.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

will APPLE stores have the phones, or just ROGERS stores?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

cap10subtext said:


> Can anyone else confirm this? Anyone been to a Rogers in DT Toronto regarding the iPhone yet?
> 
> Please leave all wild speculation at the door!!! I just want to know if anyone has done this and if they got a feel for how fast the lists were filling up.


Well, if you don't believe your friend want actual confirmation instead of "wild speculation", why don't you just call one of the stores and ask?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

There is no harm in getting your name on a list...but these stores have no clue how they will be disbursing, let alone even getting the iPhone on July 11th.

I know of some places in Vancouver that are even going as far as taking a $50 deposit which is ridiculous.

When the iPhone launched in the US, only corporate AT&T stores (and Apple) were able to sell it originally (so no mall kiosks for example). While unlikely, it's possible that only stores owned by Rogers will be selling the iPhone initially and not dealers or authorized agents.

So be careful out there...lots of speculation and very little real information means you could think you have a sure thing but don't.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

Does Rogers actually have any corporate stores? Other than the Rogers Video stores, I think they are all privately owned, licensed stores. I could be wrong.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

emalen said:


> will APPLE stores have the phones, or just ROGERS stores?


good question

i'd think Apple stores will display the iphone, but will tell you to go to Rogers to activate.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

HowEver said:


> There is only a point in doing this if there are two line-ups on the first day of sale: one for those who have ordered (what is pre-ordering anyways? is that like pre-heating?), and one for those who haven't.
> 
> Also, if it's at all possible, I'm going to be "ordering" directly from Apple.


I thought I read somewhere the phone won't be available online from apple, and Apple store employees were being trained on how to activate the phone in store.  



> Q: Wait, so I can't get it on the Apple or AT&T Web sites?
> A: No, you'll have to go to a store, which is more than inconvenient if you don't live near one.
> 
> Q: Can I still activate my phone using iTunes?
> A: Unfortunately, you'll have to do that in an Apple or an AT&T store as well. You will not be able to take it home and do it there. Major bummer.


----------

